# My Little Einstein



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Just another Saturday afternoon with Harley....notice how Seymour creeps into the video half way through. "Yo....Bro! :der: "


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that is just too cute. I need this today. Thanks


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a clown !! It's like he knew you were video taping him and he was trying his hardest to amuse. So cute.!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww... the poor thing! But how cute of him to do it for the camera. lol I really laughed when he looked right at you and all you could see was the bandanna. Nut! lol


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Too Cute!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Pat, I needed a good laugh, what a clown!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

That was hilarious!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HILARIOUS.* :bounce::laugh:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Chuckling here! What a nut!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That made DH and I laugh out loud! Funny guy! Surprised Seymour didn't pull it off for him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat-I got the biggest kick out the video......

When Harley looks right at you,I just laughed out loud and caused a commotion here!ound: It was so cute!

Seymour checked him out and was non chalant about it...ound:

I can not believe how all grown up they are.....wow......time flies


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Too cute!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Poor little Harley...lol
That was so cute..thanks for sharing Pat


----------

